

Support ends in 2014 for Windows XP and Office 2003 - fibo
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/enterprise/endofsupport.aspx

======
rgbrenner
1\. why does your title say 'Finally'? It says nothing about the article, I
have no idea what to expect on that page before I click on it, and it doesn't
match the article title.

2\. what is the news? We've known for years when the EOL for XP is.

------
chasing
From the site:

"Based on historical customer deployment data, the average enterprise
deployment can take 18 to 32 months from business case through full
deployment."

The _average_ is between 1 1/2 and almost 3 years? Sweet Jesus.

~~~
a3n
It's not always a simple thing. Lots of corporate apps are only bug-compatible
with particular versions of some tools. I know of one large company who has
told everyone do NOT update your Java when prompted, or blah blah chaos blah.

Stuff has to be tested, and mitigation routes planned. Corporations are a mess
of organically accreted apps, kludges and workarounds.

------
vyrotek
I was originally excited for this because I thought it would help with the IE
problems. Then I learned that some of our corporate customers are now running
Windows 7 and their IT had them downgrade to IE 8. Ack.

~~~
skwirl
There are a lot of companies using IE-only web apps (if you can call them
that) that only work with older versions of Internet Explorer. It's pretty
unfortunate.

------
awestley
They should wait for Windows 9 ;)

------
TDAnderson
It doesn't get any more arrogant than that! "Finally" \- really?! While some
people in their golden high income cage might be happy about planned
obsolescence, many businesses in less well-off places in Latin America and
Africa are basically still relying on XP because it works and there's only
little budget power.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
Yeah, it's too bad there aren't any free operating systems or suites of office
productivity apps.

